# EvenTT07 - Concours



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If you are planning on entering your TT in this years concours at Donington, can you post up so we have an idea of numbers 

We haven't decided whether logistically we can have an other Audi marques concours, but if you would enter an "other Audi marques concours", please post up 

These two numbers will give us an idea of where we need to place the concours and how much room we may need.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Go on then  if you will let a 8 year old original TT in :wink: :wink:

Bet yellow is not trying this year :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Count me in


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

And me please may as well have a go at this concorde thingy me bobby :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mctavish (Oct 26, 2005)

I would like to enter this year please. I have a total original 3.2 TT coupe if you are deciding to split original/modified?
Mctavish


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Count me in


You've cheated :roll:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

"other Audi marques concours", if there is one.

Probably means i wont go on the track then.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

jog said:


> "other Audi marques concours", if there is one.
> 
> Probably means i wont go on the track then.


Two things...

1. we may not do an other "Audi" marques concours. We may find we just don't have the bandwidth on the day.

2. We've added 2 & 3 sessions to the shop, 3 sessions = am and 2 session = pm. "IF" we can judge the concours early enough there should still be enough time to do the 2 pm sessions


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Great, Thanks Mark


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

robokn said:


> And me please may as well have a go at this concorde thingy me bobby :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Looking forward to seeing that car in the flesh 8)


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

jog said:


> "other Audi marques concours", if there is one.
> 
> Probably means i wont go on the track then.


Hi Mark
You can pretend you still own my car as long as you clean it after i,ve been on the track :!: :lol:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

monkgti said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > "other Audi marques concours", if there is one.
> ...


No problem at all mate. Looking forward to seeing the car on the track.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok

ANNOUNCEMENT !

TTotal is entering the Concours d'Elegance.

8)

Tell me what I do please NuTTs :?:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Ok
> 
> ANNOUNCEMENT !
> 
> ...


Cant answer for Nutts, but may be worth a mention im after a Rolex daytona at the mo John :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Here you go Gavvers

Have this too..the boys are holding it for you mate !


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


>


Thats the kiddo, though i like the white faced one.
Im sure you have a library of pics stashed somewhere!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Time to dress the TT back up to divert attention from the roof


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A least I didnt paint mine black to hide the rust... :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> A least I didnt paint mine black to hide the rust... :lol:


So that is why the rest of your TT is black 8)  :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

ronin said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Skinny or fat hands though ????


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > A least I didnt paint my roof black to hide the rust... :lol:
> ...


Never mind matey we can always chop your tin top off this weekend?
:?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Fat


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK matey its all yours










Here's the box, I will keep it on my wrist for safe keeping :wink:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Be careful not to overwind it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

sorry, please excuse me being thick, but, is concours the same as show n shine?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> sorry, please excuse me being thick, but, is concours the same as show n shine?


Basically - yes mate, wash it. polish it and show it off :lol: .


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

jog said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > sorry, please excuse me being thick, but, is concours the same as show n shine?
> ...


But it can not be modified    standard as it came out the factory ,,,,,NO SPOILER    so you are all modified with them there spoilers   :wink:

Only messing x2 categories modified , unmodified 8) 8)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ok..... i'll join in then.... dont expect to win anything, just for the fun of it!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> ok..... i'll join in then.... dont expect to win anything, just for the fun of it!


All done for fun  just Andy [yellowtt ] Takes it serious ,,, well take his pies more serious :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

i'll likely go up there the night before... hope theres somewhere to clean my car!!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> i'll likely go up there the night before... hope theres somewhere to clean my car!!


We are going sat to the thistle hotel  ,,, can you give mine a quick clean while you are at it :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > i'll likely go up there the night before... hope theres somewhere to clean my car!!
> ...


  after all you said :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

All entrants for the concours can get in from 8am on the Sunday


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

nutts said:


> All entrants for the concours can get in from 8am on the Sunday


If they are up and do not have a hang over


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Do we get a different ticket/pass then ?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

davidg said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > i'll likely go up there the night before... hope theres somewhere to clean my car!!
> ...


yeah thats fine, will be funny to see you enter the concours after a 'quick wash' lol I might even put this on it


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > All entrants for the concours can get in from 8am on the Sunday
> ...


 [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] :mrgreen:

You never know some might be there at 6am


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


After what you have DONE with [smiley=help.gif] from swissvax :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Now who might that be :?: A red roadster owner by any chance


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> i'll likely go up there the night before... hope theres somewhere to clean my car!!


Local Results for Car wash near Nottingham - Map All Results 
Arc Car Wash - (01773) 768653 - Station Road, Langley Mill - 0.00mi - map 
Imo Car Wash - (0115) 950 9307 - Castle Boulevard - 0.66mi - map 
5 Minute Car Wash - (0115) 974 4024 - Pavilion Road, West Bridgford - 1.25mi - map
Yahoo! Shortcut - About


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> i'll likely go up there the night before... hope theres somewhere to clean my car!!


Just bring the Mrs! I'd take my portable car washer but I think she has some ironing to do that day :x


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > i'll likely go up there the night before... hope theres somewhere to clean my car!!
> ...


nothings too much to ask on this site!


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

well seeing as all i do, is wash my car count me in...what have you got to loss  :-*


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

ill join in for the fun of it.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Yep, go on then, I'll have a bash! Please enter my name too, ta!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Anything for a nice parking place eh? :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hope it doesn't rain too much for you lot or you'll be constantly battling to keep 'em dry :?


----------

